# Southern Ireland



## DJMotorhomer

Hi All

We are after a little info is poss folks.

We are contemplating touring Southern Ireland next year for 2 to 2 1/2 weeks to include Easter.

We havent been abroad yet in our "Mo" and we fancy Eire.

Can anyone give us any pointers i.e nice quiet sites, free camping areas, places not to miss and ferries. All info will be gratefully received.

Cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## GEMMY

First thing, look at the fares. :roll:

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Second thing, why is the grass greener in Ireland.

It always rains. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## DJMotorhomer

£350 with Stena return


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Thats an old one Dave


----------



## JohnGun

3rd thing, go to FRANCE

and i liver here

seriously, if you do come, bring your rain coat and lots of euros if going south.

we go to France/Spain each year, its cheaper


----------



## finyar

Hi There, 
I hope you enjoy our beautiful country, I would like to suggest that you include Waterford, Cork and Kerry in you travels.

Not much opportunity to wild camp in Ireland, but you will be able to get a list of campsites very easily.

When you get a change to decide on a route, PM me and I will give you some help

Regards
Raymond
PS It doesn't always rain, just sometimes


----------



## donegal5

*Ireland Touring*

Hi, Ireland West coast anywhere will give you breath taking views, quiet roads, some nice cosy pubs and restuarants and (mostly) firendly locals, oh and some rain (plenty of that in France too from this summer's trip). However it will also give you a pain in the wallet. Ferries are not cheap compared to what you would pay to go to France. Irish Ferries and Stenaline are on a par with price. Eating and campsites and groceries are a lot more expensive than in UK. I live in ROI and work in NI and rarely buy anything in ROI. If you come you'll have a rewarding trip but stock up on everything you need before hand. Ill expect a stiff letter from Irish Tourist board if they see this. Campsites are getting better and there are some great sites on west coast for 20-25E/night. I would not really recommend the East coast at all but from Cork to Donegal/Antrim there is a postcard view at every turn. Wild camping is possible but local knowledge is needed. There is a network of sites coming on line (see http://www.safenightsireland.com/ for details) where you can get 10 euro(ish) sites but you might need to join first. Hope this helps.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

And visit the Guinness brewery Dublin 8) 

the best thing to come out of Ireland. To be sure.

dave p


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Been Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: but dont like guinness :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Nora+Neil

As was said above.

Prices of ferries/cost of living/campsites all more expensive here in Ireland. 
Yes we seem to have more rain, but not everyone likes the sun. I don't care as long as its dry.

PM me if you are coming and I can give you some co-ordinates of wild-camping place that we have used.

This is the Camping book site. 
www.camping-ireland.ie

Safenights are excellent.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jennifer

I too am preparing for my trip to Ireland next year, 16 April - 6 May and my plan is to travel clockwise using CC sites. With CC membership I think you get a 10% discount on the ferries, although the 2012 ferry schedules are not published as yet. I am probably going Pembroke to Rosslare/Fishguard, I believe shortest route, with overnight stops at Pembroke CC either side of my trip. The excitement is in the planning.

I have done the Guinness factory, well worth a visit, likewise an open top tour around Dublin, fantastic value.


----------



## barryd

When i was in my late teens / early twenties in the 80's ten of us in a fishing club (the tall tails 9 englismen and one French bloke) used to go over each year in a 1967 commer caravennete (yep. All ten of us. Didn't worry about payloads).

We would hire motor cruiser for two weeks and half would kip on that and the rest in the van which would follow the boat around the Shannon. We mainly hung around lough derg area which is superb.

There is a little village called garykennedy where there is a small harbour and a superb pub called i think the barge inn. We just parked on the green. It was here I had the honour of playing a session with roger waters (pink floyd) and some other pro musicians.

We also parked at other spots around the lough like mount Shannon and killAloo.

There is some useless but ammusing info on my website www.hankthetank.co.uk blog, early years.

It's maybe all changed now but in those days you just parked where you fanicied.

I don't remeber doing much fishing. Just chasing the local talent which was in abundance.

Happy days!

Sorry to the locals if I got all the spelling wrong.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Jennifer said:


> I too am preparing for my trip to Ireland next year, 16 April - 6 May and my plan is to travel clockwise using CC sites. With CC membership I think you get a 10% discount on the ferries, although the 2012 ferry schedules are not published as yet. I am probably going Pembroke to Rosslare/Fishguard, I believe shortest route, with overnight stops at Pembroke CC either side of my trip. The excitement is in the planning.
> 
> I have done the Guinness factory, well worth a visit, likewise an open top tour around Dublin, fantastic value.


The CC sites here in The South are privately run sites and only sort of affiliated to the CC, they do not give discounts to members, are among the most expensive (poor value) and I believe are considering discontinuing their association with the CC.

As said in another post 'safenightsireland' is an excellent product in addition to there are some 'progressive' sites which offer €15 per night 'all in' for MH's off season plus there are some excellent 'wild camping' oppertunities.

Despite common perceptions the cost of eating out is now quite often good value, diesel is cheaper than the UK.
However, Irish Sea ferries remain a serious rip off when set against Rosslare - Cherbourg which can be had for as little as €315 return (with cabins) from Celtic Link, if availing of their discount for MH club members.


----------



## Nora+Neil

BarryD

We park often in Garrykennedy. The Restaurant /pub is now owned by Larkins. Great place to eat. Not forgetting Ciss Ryan's for a pint of the Black stuff. Very friendly locals. The Marina has Toilets and Shower and are operated with a token, bought in a local shop.

Terryglass has a Marina also with facilities.

Mountshannon and Killaloo has very little parking for Campers.


----------



## IanA

West coast is lovely - Ring of Kerry is stunningly beautiful, Killarney is nice, Bunratty Castle is great - medieval banquet was superb, good food, good singing, good craic


Didn't have motorhome though - we were B&Bing


----------



## barryd

Nora&Neil

it is a special place. We just parked in the harbour car park at mount shannon but the commer was only dinky.

Next time your in the pub at GK tell Denise I've always loved her!

She was 17 then and played the fiddle. Her dad owned the pub.

The last time I was in mount Shannon however I fell of the harbour wall at 2 in the morning and ripped my finger half off. Limerick hospital weren't impressed when the whole club wheeled me in to stick it back on.

Ah that's it. I'm going back. Super place


----------



## erneboy

We are from Ireland too and have found that there is plenty of wild camping, just don't do it near big towns or cities is my advice, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

If you are down towards the "Ring of Kerry" go to Ballinskelligs on the coast on the bottom right hand corner of Ireland, there is a very nice free parking spot there on a tarmac car park, it also has free WiFi courtesy of beach WiFi a free service which they provide and advertise to get you to go there..
There is everything you need except EHU, the public toilets have a convenient drain lid you can lift to empty the cassette contents down.
Beautiful sandy beach, plenty of bars around within walking distance along the beach..

the drive to it involves some single track roads, but they are easy and no trouble.

It is a good setting off point if you are going up the West coast..

ray.


----------



## Jean-Luc

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> If you are down towards the "Ring of Kerry" go to Ballinskelligs on the coast on the bottom right hand corner of Ireland, there is a very nice free parking spot there on a tarmac car park, it also has free WiFi courtesy of beach WiFi a free service which they provide and advertise to get you to go there..
> There is everything you need except EHU, the public toilets have a convenient drain lid you can lift to empty the cassette contents down.
> Beautiful sandy beach, plenty of bars around within walking distance along the beach..
> 
> the drive to it involves some single track roads, but they are easy and no trouble.
> 
> It is a good setting off point if you are going up the West coast..
> 
> ray.


Why not put it on the campsite database, Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

linky ballenskelligs


----------



## JohnGun

Jean-Luc said:


> Jennifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too am preparing for my trip
> However, Irish Sea ferries remain a serious rip off when set against Rosslare - Cherbourg which can be had for as little as €315 return (with cabins) from Celtic Link, if availing of their discount for MH club members.
> 
> 
> 
> No harm, Jean Luc
> 
> i would rather sail with Irish Ferries , Celtic Link must have been built during the war, the 1st ww
Click to expand...


----------



## Nora+Neil

John Gun

Came home from Cherbourg with Celtic Link this July. Very up to date Ferry. No problem with ferry, It is going to be changed this Oct for a New ship.


----------



## Jean-Luc

JohnGun said:


> No harm, Jean Luc
> 
> i would rather sail with Irish Ferries , Celtic Link must have been built during the war, the 1st ww


The current ship Norman Voyager was only launched in 2008 and is being replaced this October by the brand new Celtic Horizon.

WW1 ships, where did you get that idea :roll:

Celtic Link Ferries


----------



## scept1c

I used Celtic Link 4 or 5 years ago and was not impressed. 8O 

The car deck stank of cattle manure and rotten fish which permeated up to the corridor where my cabin was sited. If one went on deck and stood at the stern rail the smell was awful.    My bunk wasn't very comfortable as well.

The food was definitely not to be recommended.

A friend used the service this year and thought it was ok, he thought that it was a different ship to the one I sailed on.

I might try it again next year if the price is right.


----------



## holeshole

Hi, If you collect Tesco points they can be used towards ferries to Europe, Ireland and IofW. Points collected are converted into Reward vouchers shown as values in £s. At the moment £10 voucher pounds equals £30 off fares. They can also be used on Eurotunnel. We went to France and it was almost 'free'. Almost as the vouchers have to be used in values of £10. As we are stingy and didn't want to waste any we rounded down rather than up!

See Tescos website under Rewards but do allow yourself time as paperwork has to be posted to you.

Janet


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Thanks everyone for your postings they were a great help.

Having looked at the ferry prices  me thinks its East Scotland and reet up north Scotland too and possibly over to Stornaway :lol: 

Thanks again

Dave & Jan


----------



## Jean-Luc

scept1c said:


> I used Celtic Link 4 or 5 years ago and was not impressed. 8O
> 
> The car deck stank of cattle manure and rotten fish which permeated up to the corridor where my cabin was sited. If one went on deck and stood at the stern rail the smell was awful.    My bunk wasn't very comfortable as well.
> 
> The food was definitely not to be recommended.
> 
> A friend used the service this year and thought it was ok, he thought that it was a different ship to the one I sailed on.
> 
> I might try it again next year if the price is right.


That would have been the European Diplomat, built in 1978 and sent to India for scrapping earlier this year
It wasn't a very accommodating passenger ferry as it was originally designed to be capable of deep sea (hence no bow door) freight work, it was one of 11 sister ships which saw service on many ocean routes including Europe - North America.


----------

